

Request HN: Please implement forgot password option - lostpassword2

This is the second time I have lost my password. Have mailed to pg quite a lot of times, but it looks like he rarely gets the time to respond to them. Ergo, why not implement the forgot password feature? Simply send a new password if the guy has mentioned his email address in the HN account. I see no reason or difficulty as to why this should not be implemented.
======
pwim
There is an option to reset your password, assuming you've set up an email for
your account. Try to login, and when that fails, there is an option to mail
yourself a new password.

Note, I only found this by looking at the source available from:
<http://arclanguage.org/>. So it could be made more obvious.

